
Get Point - pajju
http://www.getpoint.co/
======
hundsim
Does anyone know the graphical inspiration for their landing page? I.e.
websites with similar color schemes, fonts and other elements. This could be
one: [http://branch.com/b/improving-the-hotel-
experience](http://branch.com/b/improving-the-hotel-experience)

